# Visual Studio Equivalent



## gphillipk (Jan 21, 2005)

10
I'm a developer from a Windows background. i'm busy gathering all the tools I'll need to be able to develop software on a Mac. I was very much used to using Visual Studio Enterprise Architect and now I'm in need of an equivalent for a Mac. What product would give me similar features?


----------



## wadesworld (Jan 21, 2005)

You're going to have to use a combination of products.

I think XCode 2.0 will provide some similar features to VSEA's UML-diagramming and header-generation.  Unfortunately, it doesn't come out until Tiger.

The database stuff would depend largely on what type of database you're using.

A much easier way to answer the question would be:

1)  What language do you wish to work in
2)  What kind of programs are you developing?

Wade


----------



## gphillipk (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm currently using two types of databases: SQL Server and a proprietary OODB for Hansa Financials. 
i did most of my development in VB. NET and created Windows Applications, Web Applications and Web Services.


----------



## wadesworld (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, if you want to stay that Microsoft-focused, life's probably going to be a bit more difficult.

There is no option for programming in Visual Basic on the Mac.  The closest thing would be RealBasic.

I'm sure you can access SQLServer from some of the DB tools on the Mac, but it would have to be through ODBC.

If you work with MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLLite, Oracle or Sybase, then you can utilize native drivers.  OS X 10.4 "Tiger" will include SQLLite functionality as a native part of the operating system for small database applications.

Wade


----------

